# hunting camp pics.....



## ky_longbow (Aug 13, 2010)

share some of your hunting camp pics, these are from Taylorsville lake WMA a few years back, check out that deer ham BGBH is munching on........


----------



## BGBH (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd forgot all about them picts,you sure hang out with a ruff looking bunch......hopefully we can get back down there & hunt some of them persimmons we found.....you ready for  the Green River WMA  trad hunt....


----------



## devolve (Aug 14, 2010)

that last picture is awesome


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2010)

I have taken just a few pictures of the camps I hunted from last year. Some shots were just wonderful places and some were wonderful people. 




Hachett Dan in camp at the Oconee hunt in Dec. 2009.




Martin, Donnie Poole and Jeff Hampton around the fire at the Oconee hunt.




A graveyard I found while hunting at Oconee. I love graveyards!!!




A special chimney on a hunt, guess it's my favorite spot to ever be.




A Schley county Sunday sunrise. Jeff took this shot.




Going thru the cypress at Horsecreek in Oct. 2009.




Love the dutch oven cooking in camp!!!!!




Beware of entering our Ladies Only Hunt at Rum Creek....we are armed and could be considered dangerous!!!!




Our camp at Rum Creek, Oct. 2009.




Here we are on our scouting day, minus one (blondie~for~browning/Anna couldn't make it). Sept. 2009....we look rather harmless don't we!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 14, 2010)

Here are some from the Horse creek hunt and some in Schley County


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 14, 2010)

Here is a couple from Bullard creek WMA...I know it not camp pics but I Like them.

Huge Swamp Chestnut







Just a pic I took





Had to share this one


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 14, 2010)

Cumberland!


























Altamaha!


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 14, 2010)

Mark  yep green river sounds fun, and i also know ya got plenty of pics......


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hunt camp pix*

Oaky Woods 2009


----------



## ky_longbow (Aug 14, 2010)

nice pics...............man that rum creek gang looks RUFF......


----------



## dutchman (Aug 14, 2010)

Not your typical camp photo...

Might have been some lying going on in the second photo. Heck, might have been some lying going on in both photos!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 14, 2010)

now them is some ruff pictures dutchman!!!!!!!


----------

